

Ask HN: How do you make sure your employees are staying healthy? - ebsalberto

Keeping my employees healthy is a constant worry of mine and now we finally got enough resources to pay them a gym membership. That&#x27;s not cheap on the company, but my main concern is that they won&#x27;t use it. I know a lot of companies offer that benefit, so: a- if you are an employer: how do you make sure your team is using it? b- if you are an employee: what does you company do to keep people active?
======
b0o
I like thinking about this question.

I have no experience in this but I'll give it a shot.

The keys to staying healthy are diet and exercise absolutely since they
probably with through lunch it would be good to provide your employees a good
and healthy, yet affordable lunch. It would be best to ask around to see what
your employees would like and maybe set up a catering service for them or
order to go from a reputable healthy restaurant, or just have your employees
cook if you have the facilities available. Basically just have them eat
healthier, gift cards to places like sweet tomatoes might help too.

Next is exercise. I can't help but think of that one 'The Office' episode
where they are separated into groups and whichever team loses the most weight
win something. If you already have groups at your company, either keep it, or
switch it up, but don't put the overweight people together, and groups of 3-4
would be optimal.I like to think that people who don't exercise alone, would
function better if they have a goal and have a group to encourage/punish them.
But some might oppose as some just refuse to work out. Then there are those
who already work out or those who just refuse to, and they can just opt out.

Just my 2 cents as I sit here in my lawn chair.

